# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստան-Բելգիա 2-1

## AMzone

ինչ կասեք////Հայաստան-Բելգիա 2-1  ով կհավատար որ Հայաստանը կհաղթի,  
Հոկտեմբերինել խաղալույե Իսպանիայի հետ Հայաստանում,  կարողա,  կրեն՞՞
ուղակի լավը են չեղավ վերջի վարկյանին գոլ կերան.

----------


## Լեո

Էյէմ ջան, էս ի՞նչ մի մեծ իրադարձություն ա, որ մի հատ էլ առանձին թեմա ես բացել  :Jpit:  Հայկական ֆուտբոլի թեմայում ասեցինք առաջ անցանք  :Wink:

----------


## Sandarameth

:Hands Up:  ես շատ ուրախ եմ :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

> Էյէմ ջան, էս ի՞նչ մի մեծ իրադարձություն ա, որ մի հատ էլ առանձին թեմա ես բացել  Հայկական ֆուտբոլի թեմայում ասեցինք առաջ անցանք


այ մեռնեմ ջանիտ , առաջի ու միակ հաղթանակն էր, սրա առթիվ պտի ազգովի սեղան քցենք, ու համերգ կազմակերպենք.

----------


## Լեո

> այ մեռնեմ ջանիտ , առաջի ու միակ հաղթանակն էր, սրա առթիվ պտի ազգովի սեղան քցենք, ու համերգ կազմակերպենք.


Մնում ա կազմակերպենք ու ազգովի հավաքվենք  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (10.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

*Մի հատ ցավալի փաստ: Հայաստանի հավաքականը պաշտոնական խաղերում երկու գոլ չէր խփել, սկսած Ղազախստանի հավաքականի հետ առաջին խաղից հետո:*

----------


## Թիթիզ

ես օրինակ  հետաքրքիր  խաղ  չտեսա.Թույլ  Էր.բաըց  առդյունքԸ  լավ:Այ ես Սպասում էի  Ռուսատան -ՈՒելս   խաղին , բաըց  ափսոս  ցույց  չտվեցին,  :Angry2:  Հետաքրքիր կլիներ  նայել, Ու  իմ համար  ամենահետաքրքիրը Կլիներ Ավշարինը  կխաղար  ?? ինչ  դիրք  պիտի  բռներ?

----------


## Արիացի

Էս փաստորեն այն կարգի սենսացիա է, որ առանձին թեմա ենք բացել:  :LOL: 
Ինչևէ, բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ, ապրեն մերոնք:  :Hands Up:

----------


## ministr

Անպայման պետքա ցեխը կոխել, որ արդյունք լինի?

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է: Բոլոր քննարկումները՝ հայկական ֆուտբոլ թեմայում:*

----------

FC Bayern (10.09.2009), h.s. (10.09.2009), Kuk (10.09.2009), Լեո (10.09.2009)

----------

